# Can anyone identify this WWII ship please?



## Dom Penrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Could anyone please help me and give me any information about the ship in the link below? Many thanks! Dom

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4446790341/


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Its the RNZN Achillies. There is loads about on quite a few sites - it was one of the vessels involved Battle of River Plate against the Graf Spee


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

HMNZS Achilles to give her the correct title. But if one checks Steves posting below, HMS would seem to be in order[=P]


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I can see the ducted funnel has confused the ID, the original forward funnel was ducted back to join the after funnel thus resembling at first glance a leander class ship but this is a Queen elizabeth class battleship and is most likely the Malaya


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve Woodward said:


> I can see the ducted funnel has confused the ID, the original forward funnel was ducted back to join the after funnel thus resembling at first glance a leander class ship but this is a Queen elizabeth class battleship and is most likely the Malaya



So it is (Thumb)- and yes it was the funnel that threw me


----------



## Dom Penrose (Mar 18, 2010)

*Malaya*



Satanic Mechanic said:


> So it is (Thumb)- and yes it was the funnel that threw me


Good spotting. I would place the photo around 1933-1934, when Sam Isaac was Paymaster Lt Cmdr and secretary to Rear Admiral North C in C Home Fleet.


----------



## Dom Penrose (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hms Fox*

I have searched for pictures of HMS Fox without success.
She was in service in 1919 and sent to help British Expeditionary Forces in Russia.
I have a picture of her ice breaker ahead of her in the White Sea, but not HMS Fox.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

hms fox try HERE click on the small image at the bottom of the page to get the full size version also look down HERE this site sells very good quality images

Steve


----------



## Dom Penrose (Mar 18, 2010)

*HMS Achilles*



AncientBrit said:


> HMNZS Achilles to give her the correct title. But if one checks Steves posting below, HMS would seem to be in order[=P]


HMS Achilles was attached to the Royal New Zealand Navy for a spell in WWII.
But this is HMS Malaya it seems.


----------



## Dom Penrose (Mar 18, 2010)

*HMS Fox*



Steve Woodward said:


> hms fox try HERE click on the small image at the bottom of the page to get the full size version also look down HERE this site sells very good quality images
> 
> Steve


I have pics of British expeditionary forces on HMS Fox being taken out of Russia.
cannot load due to size.
Thanks for the help Dom P


----------

